# Imperatiivin pehmentäminen -pA / -hAn / pois



## n8abx9

-pA ja -hAn molemmat pehmentävät käskyä. Mutta milloin käyttäisin kutakin? Mikä ero niillä on? Vaikuttaa vältä siltä, että liitepartikkelia -pA käytettäisiin enemmän lasten kanssa. Onko näin? Onko "uskohan" siis muodollisempi?

*uskopa ↔ uskohan*

Josku lisätään myös "pois" imperatiivin jälkeen. Sekin vaikuttaa pehmentävän käskyä, vai onko sillä eri merkitys?

*usko pois
uskopa pois
uskohan pois*

Milloin näitä yo. käskyjä käytettäisiin? Ja miksi juuri sitä?

Kiitos etukäteen vastauksesta!


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

*Uskopa* ja *uskohan* ovat minun mielestäni hyvin lähellä samaa. Ne nimenomaan pehmentävät käskyä, tekevät siitä vähemmän jyrkän, ystävällisen kehotuksen (joka voi silti olla tarkoitettu noudatettavaksi). Joskus näillä voidaan ilmaista myös lievää ärtymystä siihen, että toinen ei ole jo tehnyt toivottua asiaa:

_- Niin mutta jos se kuitenkaan ei ole totta?
- Kyllä on. Uskopa nyt, kun minä sanon._

*Usko pois* sanoisin silloin, kun tiedän, että kuulija ei ehkä halua uskoa minua, esimerkiksi kun sanomani on jotenkin yllättävää tms. Sanomalla "usko pois!" torjun vastaväitteet jo etukäteen. Silläkin voidaan keventää käsky ystävälliseksi kehotukseksi, varsinkin kun vastataan pyyntöön. Pois-sanan voi useimmiten vaihtaa sanaan *vain*:

_- Saanko istua tähän?
- Istu pois! / Istu vain!_

Kaikki kolme ovat aika epämuodollisia, rentoon jutteluun kuuluvia. En voi kuvitella mitään noista esim. viralliseen asiakirjaan tai muodolliseen bisneskieleen.


----------



## Marko55

Yleisissä ohjeissa käytetään usein rakennetta:
(verbi yksikön 2. persoonassa) + (hAn).

Esimerkiksi:
1) *Jätäthän* kengät tähän. Kiitos!
2) *Pesethän* kätesi huolella, ennen ja jälkeen vierailun
3) *Pidäthän* riittävän etäisyyden muihin asiakkaisiin
4) *Ethän* *koske*. Odottelen uutta omistajaani. [teksti autokaupassa]
5) *Ethän* *ruoki* lampaita omilla eväilläsi

Esim. museoissa kielto voidaan ilmaista kahdella eri tavalla:
a) Älä koske esineisiin
b) Ethän koske esineisiin
______________________________________________________________________
1) 20170824_173040
2-3) TURVALLISESTI MUSEEON
4) Joka neljäs Suomeen myyty auto tuli VW -konsernilta
5) https://www.rovaniemi.fi/loader.aspx?id=8a09b96c-5a60-47df-8111-210523b93e3f


----------



## n8abx9

Todella hyvä tietää! Kiitos!


----------



## Hakro

Maunulan Pappa said:


> *Uskopa* ja *uskohan* ovat minun mielestäni hyvin lähellä samaa. Ne nimenomaan pehmentävät käskyä, tekevät siitä vähemmän jyrkän, ystävällisen kehotuksen (joka voi silti olla tarkoitettu noudatettavaksi).


Olen samaa mieltä. Pääte -pa on mielestäni aavistuksen vahvempi kuin -han, mutta hyväksyn myös päinvastaisen näkemyksen.


----------

